# Monza F1 Campsite



## mavisangelica (May 30, 2010)

On our trip to Garda last month we decided to change our route and avoid Austria and go through Italy instead.

I looked it the CC Europe campsite book and saw there was a campsite at Monza F1 Autodromo track so we decided to head there. When we eventually found it we were surprised to find that it was almost empty on a Ferragosto Friday. We paid 45 Euros  for 2 adults and a 15 year old (classed as an adult) with electricity which must have been less than 5 amps as it kept tripping. The toilet block, although clean, was nothing special.

The only reason that we stayed was to go into the F1 track but it was closed over the whole weekend for Ferragosto  and to add insult to injury as the whole campsite was under trees I was attacked by the anzaries and was bitten alive.

We decided to move on in the morning (we had planned to stay 2 nights) and found a sosta less than half a mile away at the Biassono sports centre. A good move as it poured down for the next 24 hours. The sports centre was closed for the weekend also so we had the car park to ourselves. Although we did spoil a few people's night as when we pulled into the car park a car swiftly pulled out and a couple of other cars pulled into the car park and then pulled out fairly swiftly during the evening.


----------

